# 20cm cube



## cerealkllr4 (Mar 27, 2003)

Sounds good It!!!

Hope the tanks are "well" made - wouldn't be too hard. Some of the stuff i've seen getting sold at the LFS looks like the silicon was applied via a trowel. I suppose it's easy to be critical though.

How are they to run? Any refugium or mini sump ideas?

Keep us all posted. I for one am interested to hear and see your progress(hint for piccies!).


----------



## cousin it (Nov 1, 2002)

I'm hunting down the substrate at the moment.
I have been considering using a clay bonsai soil in one of the tanks to see if it would work.
as for filtration one is going to use an under gravel filter running off co2 which after some tests I have been doing seems to work quite nicely.
once I start to set this one up I intend to photo it every step of the way just in case it turns out how I want it to,


----------



## brandon429 (Mar 29, 2003)

I think that finding or experimenting with a heavy organic soil is the best way to go in a setup this small...it would save you the hassle of having to dose. Light it with a tiny Azoo palm light from www.aquaticeco.com and you will love it, imagine tying some riccia to flat stones and putting in a sprig of hairgrass aciuclaris! a pico Amano cube!! Really I think it cna be done 

have fun Cousin It 

brandon


----------



## cousin it (Nov 1, 2002)

a very interesting idea hmmm.
this project is getting more interesting than my 55g 
thankyou for the artistic idea.


----------



## evan (Jul 4, 2003)

hey hows is project cube going? im thinking about starting my own. 8)


----------



## cousin it (Nov 1, 2002)

currently very slowly as I have been changing my main tanks around to make room for some discus.
but now that is sorted I'm starting to make a light unit for the tanks.


----------



## Speshall*K (Jun 24, 2007)

What happened to the pics?


----------



## riva (Apr 12, 2007)

I have a couple of 8" cubes set up also. No filter, no heater, no nothing. Just one of those 27w home depot lights over both. Right now one has endlers fry and RCS and the other has koi wrigglers. Since you have a big tank you could dose by taking water out of your dosed big tank. Easy to do this way on a 2g.


----------

